# My work week has been cut so far



## suki (19 Jan 2009)

Hi Everyone, i was expecting redundancy but so far we have had to take a pay cut and our employer wants us to see if any of us will reduce our work week to three days. How will i know how much i will get for hours being cut, as when i rang the welfare office they said you need to fill out the claims form before they can give you a figure. I earn 35k a year.


----------



## Welfarite (20 Jan 2009)

You are paid a daily rate for each day of unemployment.You should sign of for the days you are not working. They will work out your rate when  they calculate your loss of earnings, plus what dependasnt rates, if any, you're due.


----------



## infoman (20 Jan 2009)

I have also been cut down to a 3 day week which will commence on the 29th January. I am entitled to Jobseekers Assistance/Allowance

Can i bring all necessary application forms and id etc. before that day (i.e. Friday 23rd) or do i have to wait until the 29th?


----------



## Calebs Dad (20 Jan 2009)

If you have had written confirmation that your salary will reduce on the 29th January. I would not be waiting. There is a substantial backlog in dealing with claims. Take the forms in now


----------



## infoman (20 Jan 2009)

Are you sure once i have written confirmation, that it will be ok


----------



## infoman (20 Jan 2009)

I rang one local office there and they said i had to wait until the day the reduced hours were in effect


----------



## Calebs Dad (20 Jan 2009)

Have you seen the queues lately. If you phoned me and asked if i could come down early, I would look for any excuse not to add to the queue. I have been advising employers to give staff an afternoon off to go and complete paperwork and avoid delays in getting paid. As long as you have proof that an event is happening, it makes no difference if the paperwork is in a few days early. You wont get paid for the time before only from the 29th, but at least it will be in the system.


----------



## Welfarite (21 Jan 2009)

SW will not generally take a claim in advance of unemployment unless it's a whole company being laid off on the same day. Calebs Dad, do you know of offices that do take claims in advance from individual applicants?


----------

